# Does anyone own Koopman complete Buxtehude?



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

The boxed set that is...

If so, does it contain English translations and, if so, on cd or in booklet(s)?

Thx.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gravitas said:


> The boxed set that is...
> 
> If so, does it contain English translations and, if so, on cd or in booklet(s)?
> 
> Thx.


http://www.tonkoopman.nl/shop/1266422448

From his website.
Having trouble with the languages feel free to ask :tiphat:


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks but that's the Bach boxed cantatas...

I did see the Buxtehude on the site but I saw no mention of booklet(s).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gravitas said:


> Thanks but that's the Bach boxed cantatas...
> 
> I did see the Buxtehude on the site but I saw no mention of booklet(s).


I am so sorry, wrong link.
I do however think that this is problem with all those box set, due to cost the translation disappears.
Perhaps you can ask them true the site?

http://www.tonkoopman.nl/shop/1412841174


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

The Buxtehude/Koopman box set has been on my wishlist since it came out, but I'm still hesitant because of the price and the fact that I already own the complete organ works and some cantatas, although in different editions.

Anyway it's written on the box cover "with complete liner notes & lyrics" so I'd expect it's all there, and in English as well.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

According to the Challenge Records website and the FAQ, the box contains all the liner notes of the original CD releases.

http://www.challengerecords.com/news/1414072697/


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you so much - clearly I was not attentive enough!


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you so much - clearly I was not attentive enough!

I do have a couple of the original releases and they do have English translations so it's all good...


----------

